# Diana Ross - Make up



## misstwiggwinkle (Oct 29, 2007)

haha what on earth!!!











*Diana Ross gets supremely carried away - with the make-up brush*


Supremes' legend Diana 'call me Miss' Ross is rarely seen in public looking less than her glamorous best. 

And on this occasion she almost achieved it - were it not for the garish make-up she plastered on.


Miss Ross managed to pile on a veritable symphony of clashing colours onto her face, rendering her carefully chosen outfit redundant, as it faded into the background due to the overpowering maquillage. 
The music world's biggest diva was in attendance at the launch of jewellery house Tiffany's Blue Book in New York on Saturday. 

And fittingly the 63-year-old star wore a gorgeous azure blue full-length Grecian style gown. 


However, the look was ruined by her purple eyeshadow, blended red and purple blush, heavily kohled eyes, and bright red lipstick slathered on over stage-strength panstick foundation. 
And instead of oohs and ahhs for a typically glamorous red-carpet look, it was her scarily bright, coloured make-up which caught the eye - or rather - assaulted the eye. 

Maybe Supremes' legend Diana Ross didn't get the memo and somehow thought the event called for a Halloween related theme. 

Whatever the reason for the make-up mishap, in the words of one of her classic tunes with top 60s girl group The Supremes, it's clear she needs to 'Stop, in the name of love'!.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## tinagrzela (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't want to sound mean, but I laughed so hard I almost peed myself!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 29, 2007)

Dayum!! She could have just followed her face charts from her MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 collection. Hell, I would have loaned her my pink brush. LOL  She looks a hot ass mess. Miss Diana knows better than this. I thought she stopped drinking.


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 30, 2007)

even if it was blended why would you wear pink eyeshadow with red lips?


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 30, 2007)

Casket Sharp.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 30, 2007)

If you remove the makeup, her features look strange, as if she's had work done. It just looks so...fake...Michael Jackson style.
This has got to be some kind of a joke, purposely planned. I just don't believe that anyone can walk out of their house looking like that, regardless of their makeup knowledge. Celebrities have their own makeup artists: they acquire basic skills, tips, techniques and know better than to walk out of the house looking like that.


----------



## aeni (Oct 31, 2007)

Reminds me of 80s makeup.


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 31, 2007)

This is so sad...i'm speechless...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 31, 2007)

I feel this  is 80's makeup.  This is how we looked.   

Yep, you could see my gorgeous bright blue e/s from a 1/2 a block.  Blending?  What was blending?


----------



## andycobbdds (Nov 2, 2007)

STOP IN THE NAME OF LOVE..............I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captodometer (Nov 8, 2007)

For some reason, she looks disturbingly like Little Richard in these pictures


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Casket Sharp._

 
Closed Casket Sharp perhaps.

I can't even lie though, I'd probably rock some eyeshadow like that too.


----------



## frocher (Nov 8, 2007)

.....


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 8, 2007)

WTF...  I think she's aiming for a Michael Jackson/James Brown type of look...


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2007)

I love how she winged out her eyeshadow sooo much that it connects with the line for her blush!!

LOL


----------



## Willa (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Reminds me of 80s makeup._

 
Me too!


----------



## makeba (Nov 8, 2007)

i think she did her own makeup that day!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lookin real foolish Mizz D! lookin real foolish!!!. my 3yr old daughter said,"Mommy is that a clown?"  lol


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I love how she winged out her eyeshadow sooo much that it connects with the line for her blush!!

LOL_

 

I saw that. I was like Whow!  That's a complete V there.  I didn't do that trick. I am sure that I would have wanted to back in the 80's. But, hey, I had that blush and e/s down pat.  I didn't even know I use to be a Diva back in the day.  In regard to my hair,  Diana Ross would have been jealous.  It didn't move even in the hardest of winds.   No one could touch the hair, baby.   I don't think they make hairspray that strong anymore due the harzard to the ozone.  Walking down my Diva Daze...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_even if it was blended why would you wear pink eyeshadow with red lips?_

 
That is 80's and we thought it was sooo hot.  Where is that mood changing blush when I need it?  Oh, they don't make that anymore. Oh, what a loss...


----------



## aziajs (Nov 8, 2007)

wow.....


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 8, 2007)

oh my.
well at least she (probably) had fun doing it...


----------



## makeupgal (Nov 8, 2007)

This is just not right.  It's hard to believe she actually looked in the mirror and thought, "Yeah, I look hot, let's go....."


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 9, 2007)

i like it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 9, 2007)

It kind of looks like it could be makeup from her quads.  Vex on the lid and Endless Love at the "crease" that oddly joins with the blush.  Wow.  Just. Not. Good.

MAC is probably oh so thrilled that Diana is past her Icon collection promoting days.  

Diana was a handful for MAC with the Icon collection as it was.  She wasn't very cooperative and didn't like a lot of the collection.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_It kind of looks like it could be makeup from her quads.  Vex on the lid and Endless Love at the "crease" that oddly joins with the blush.  Wow.  Just. Not. Good.

MAC is probably oh so thrilled that Diana is past her Icon collection promoting days.  

Diana was a handful for MAC with the Icon collection as it was.  She wasn't very cooperative and didn't like a lot of the collection._

 
They should've used someone who was going to appreciate their iconic status! Like...LaToya Jackson.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 12, 2007)

[email protected] hairline


----------



## MACaDiiCt5!90 (Oct 4, 2009)

o wow she needs all the mac help she ca get


----------

